# إرحموا الأنبا كيرلس



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2010)

*رتب الأمن دخول الانبا كيرلس على كل البرامج الحوارية الفضائية بالأمس بعد أن كان ممنوعاً من الوصول لهواء أى منها منذ وقوع المجزرة .. وعندما يدخل كل برنامج منها كان يردد بشكل عصبى منفعل تكذيب لكل أقواله المسجلة له صوتياً مع المواقع القبطية والتى أدلى بها للصحف المصرية المستقلة.​*
[youtube]
q_s4UmXUTo0[/youtube]


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_s4UmXUTo0&feature=player_embedded*
 منذ ليلة الأمس التى غير فيها الانبا كيرلس شهادته عن مجزرة نجع حمادى والإدانات واللعنات الغاضبة تنهال عليه، والرجل مسكين لأقصى حد فقد صمد أمام ضغوط الحزب الوطنى والأمن لمدة شهرين منذ احداث فرشوط الماضية لكنه لم يستطيع الصمود لاكثر من ذلك بعد أن ذبحه الأمن بتهديده بسلامة شعبه إذا اصر على الإستمرار فى نطق الحق ..
أرجوكم يا اخوتى أن ترحموا الأنبا كيرلس الذى كان يذبح داخلياً مع كل كذبة ينطقها لكى يحمى شعبه من بطش نظام عنصرى يتخذ من الاقباط رهائن تحت يده.
شهادة الأنبا كيرلس المسكين التى تغيرت لن تضر القضية فى شئ لكنها تساهم فى المزيد من الفضح لعنصرية وإستبداد هذا النظام البوليسى الظالم الذى اهدر دماء المصريين مسلمين واقباط آلاف المرات. ويبين إلى اى مدى يمكن أن تذهب الحكومة لإزهاق الحق وحماية المجرم من العقاب.
عموماً الواقعة كلها مهداة لضمائر أخوتى المسلمين الذين يوسوس البعض فى صدورهم ليل نهار عن قوة الكنيسة وأنها دولة داخل الدولة !!!
هل شاهدتم باعينكم هذا الهوان وهذه المذلة !!! مجنى عليه لا يستطيع حتى الإحتفاظ بمجرد شهادة حق لأنها تمس عضواَ مسنوداً فى الحزب الوطنى !!!
يصر الحزب الوطنى على أن تكون نجع حمادى مجزرة يهدر فيها دماء الاقباط ولا يعاقب فيها إلا مجموعة من المجرمين والبلطجية المأجورين (الذين يعتاد الحزب الوطنى إستخدامهم فى الإنتخابات) بينما يترك المجرم الحقيقى المحرض لهم (وهو عبد الرحيم الغول) كما يقول المقربين من الحدث .​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

ده كلامك يا كيوبيد ؟؟؟؟
تسلم ايد الى كتب الموضوع كلمة الحق دي اجمل خطاب الرجاء التثبيت


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2010)

*لا يا طحبوش الموضوع منقول من الاقباط احرار
*


----------



## marcelino (10 يناير 2010)

أرجوكم يا اخوتى أن ترحموا الأنبا كيرلس الذى كان يذبح داخلياً مع كل كذبة ينطقها لكى يحمى شعبه من بطش نظام عنصرى يتخذ من الاقباط رهائن تحت يده.​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

و انت مقتنع بي ؟؟؟ او لا ؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2010)

*كيوبيد انا لسة شايفة حالا دلوقتى قناة الفراعين

مهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزلة

الانبا كي رلس بيقول الاسلام دين السلام

وقال كام حديث حمضانين من بتوع السلام الزائف بتوعهم

لا وبيقول كمان

احنا خيلان واعمام المسلمين 

ليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

لان محمد رسول الله تزوج ماريا القبطية

شوف الكلام

محمد رسول الله

انا اعتب عليه كل العتاب احنا كده كده مضطهدين

مش الكلمتين بتوع الهلال مع الصليب دول اللى هينقذوا الموقف

وفاكر انه بكده بيحمى شعبه

انا لا اتفق معاك يا كيوبيد*​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

تاسوني قرأتي الموضوع طيب ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2010)

*اكيد يا طحبوش

مش هعلق من غير ما أقرى

وقلت ان لو حتى السبب من جعله يقول هذا هو خوفه على شعبه

فالكلمتين دول برده مش هيحافظوا على شعبه

كل الجرايم مقدرناش نأخد يها حقنا لاننا بنصمت

الحاجة اللى قدرنا ناخد فيها حقنا لما اتكلمنا ووقفنا وقفو واحدة

وقدرنا نرجعها وهى وفاء قسطنطين*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يناير 2010)

صدقوني كل واحد هيجي علي الانبا كيرلس دلوقتي
بكره لما يفهم ويعرف الحكمة من كل ده هيندم
يا جماعة تفتكروا الانبا كيرلس لو قال الحقيقة وشتم في الاسلام ده هيفرق مع الحكومة والاسلام في حاجة؟
ولا هتفرق اي حاجة معاهم عارفين ليه لان بالنسبة ليهم تمن الانبا كيرلس رصاصة
نفس الرصاصة اللي اتضرب بيها الاولاد
لكن لو سكت وصبر كده هيحمي الشعب من ظلم المسلمين
وهو لو سكت ربنا مش هيسكت
سيبه ربنا يتصرف
ربنا هيثبت للمسلمين كلهم اننا مش ضعفاء ولا اننا رخاص
احنا غاليين جدا
ارحموا الانبا كيرلس كفاية هو بيتقطع من الكلام اللي بيقوله
بلاش انتوا تكملوا عليه وتدبحوه بسكينة باردة​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

ما المشكلة مش هو الي قال هو الكلام الي قالو مكتوب يقولو متلقن يعني 
ع كل حال انشاء في تفاصيل اكثر من كده 
و لكن العلم لكل الناس انو الانبا ليس فقط متلقن الكلام الي لازم يقولو هو كمان في خطر 
ادعو له بطولة العمر و ربنا يحافظ عليه و يحميه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2010)

*



			رتب الأمن دخول الانبا كيرلس على كل البرامج الحوارية الفضائية بالأمس بعد أن كان ممنوعاً من الوصول لهواء أى منها منذ وقوع المجزرة .. وعندما يدخل كل برنامج منها كان يردد بشكل عصبى منفعل تكذيب لكل أقواله المسجلة له صوتياً مع المواقع القبطية والتى أدلى بها للصحف المصرية المستقلة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شوف الخبر كده

اصواته على المواقع ملفقة لككن القنوات الفضائية لا

لكن انا سمعته حالا دلوقتى على قناة الفراعين

صوته انا عرفاه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يناير 2010)

على قد ما كلام الانبا كيرلس محدش يقبله نهائى
بس هو معاه حق زى ما قتله اولاده ممكن يتقلوه هو كمان
وبدل ما الشهداء 7 الله اعلم هيزيدوا لكام تانى  
انا معاكم ان كلامه صعب الاحتمال 
بس برضو لازم نقدر انه راعى شعب وبيخاف عليه اكتر ما بيخاف على نفسه
لو على نفسه مش تهمه المهم سلامة شعبه اللى بيحاول لاقصى حد انه يشيل جزء من عليه الاضطهاد​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

10 على 10 يا سندريلا معاكي حق


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (10 يناير 2010)

*يا جماعة محدش عارف حكمة الانبا كيرلس وهوه  اكيد مش بيقول الكلام دة من نفسة اكيد فى شئ لا احد يعلموا و اكيد دى حكمة منه ومن البابا شنودة اكيد فى شئ غامض لا نعلموا التمسوا العذر للانبا كيرلس اكيد فى غرض من هذا وهدف *

*و الهدف واضح و اعتقد انكم فهمتوا قصدى اية *​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

كلامك حق يا كيوبيد


----------



## DODY2010 (10 يناير 2010)

ليه يا مرموره لازم يقولل الكلام الي يعذبنا ما يسكت احسن سمعت صلاته مت من العياط وقلبي اتقطع وقلت انت حاسس احسسانا ومشعرناايه الي سيدنا خايف عليه شعبه بيعملوا فيهم الي هما عايزين هو يستشهد ايه يعني هو مش افضل من الي استشهدوا هياخدواا مننا ايه اكتر من ال خدوه محلات اتحرقت بيوت اتحرقت موت موتونا خايف علي ايه يا سيدناخاااااااااااااااايف علي ايه رب المجد لما لطموه علي خده اعترض قال ليه احنا مش هنعترض يبقي نسكت ياسيدنا انت مبقتش اسقف الصعيد انت بقيت اسقف مصر كلها وبيوت مصر كلها مراره ولادنا الموجودين محسوش بالعيد علشان اخوتهم النهارده في الصعيد بكره بحري وقبلي وكل مصر وكنيسنا ملاينه منسبات بتجمع فيها لو كان عصر الاستشهاد لراجع اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالابيه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2010)

*



			ليه يا مرموره لازم يقولل الكلام الي يعذبنا ما يسكت احسن سمعت صلاته مت من العياط وقلبي اتقطع وقلت انت حاسس احسسانا ومشعرناايه الي سيدنا خايف عليه شعبه بيعملوا فيهم الي هما عايزين هو يستشهد ايه يعني هو مش افضل من الي استشهدوا هياخدواا مننا ايه اكتر من ال خدوه محلات اتحرقت بيوت اتحرقت موت موتونا خايف علي ايه يا سيدناخاااااااااااااااايف علي ايه رب المجد لما لطموه علي خده اعترض قال ليه احنا مش هنعترض يبقي نسكت ياسيدنا انت مبقتش اسقف الصعيد انت بقيت اسقف مصر كلها وبيوت مصر كلها مراره ولادنا الموجودين محسوش بالعيد علشان اخوتهم النهارده في الصعيد بكره بحري وقبلي وكل مصر وكنيسنا ملاينه منسبات بتجمع فيها لو كان عصر الاستشهاد لراجع اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالابيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تمام ميطلعش يقول كلام غلط

ممكن يسكت زى البابا شنودة وده اكتر حكمة

بس ميطلعش فى التليفزيون يقول الاسلام دين سلام

واحنا اهل المسلمين لان محمد رسول الله تزوج ماريا القبطية وانجب منها

وهو اللى قال بصوته مش صوت متركب او متلفق*​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

يا عيني يا تاسوني مش بكيفو قال غصب عنو 
هو بكيفو يسكت و لا يتكلم ؟؟؟
اولادو رهائن عند الامن


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (10 يناير 2010)

*يا جماعة محدش عارف حكمة الانبا كيرلس وهوه اكيد مش بيقول الكلام دة من نفسة اكيد فى شئ لا احد يعلموا و اكيد دى حكمة منه ومن البابا شنودة اكيد فى شئ غامض لا نعلموا التمسوا العذر للانبا كيرلس اكيد فى غرض من هذا وهدف *

*و الهدف واضح و اعتقد انكم فهمتوا قصدى اية *​ 





طحبوش قال:


> يا عيني يا تاسوني مش بكيفو قال غصب عنو
> هو بكيفو يسكت و لا يتكلم ؟؟؟
> *اولادو رهائن عند الامن*






*الحمد لله اخيرا فى حد بداء يفهم كلامى * ​


----------



## abokaf2020 (10 يناير 2010)

*انا معاكم الانبا كيرلس غير كلامة وقال كلام تاني وقال شويه شعارات يااه ده كمان باع القضية وكمان بقي عليه كل العتاب يلا ننسي الموضوع الاساسي ونقوم نعمل حمله ضد الانبا كيرلس اللي اتحط تحت ضعط ضد الانبا كيرلس اللي شاف ولاده بيموتوا قدام عينه ضد الانبا الكيرلس اللي كان بينه وبين الموت مفيش ثانيه ضد الانبا كيرلس اللي صلي الجنازة بقلبه ودموعة وانا اول واحده معاكم بس يلا كل واحد فينا يحضر ردود وكلام يعزي بيه شعب الكنيسة اللي عليها الدور ويطلع واحد تاني نقف ضده ونقول باع القضية ويدخلوا علي الكنيسة اللي بعدها والله بجد حرام علينا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2010)

*كان على الأسقف كيرلس أن يرجع للكتاب المقدس الذى يبشر به قبل أن يتفوه بأى كلمة تراجع نطق بها

ماذا يقول الرب لنا فى مثل هذا الأحوال

قُولُوا لِخَائِفِي الْقُلُوبِ: «تَشَدَّدُوا لاَ تَخَافُوا. هُوَذَا إِلَهُكُمُ. الاِنْتِقَامُ يَأْتِي. جِزَاءُ اللَّهِ. هُوَ يَأْتِي وَيُخَلِّصُكُمْ» (اش  35 :  4)
اِسْمَعُوا لِي يَا عَارِفِي الْبِرِّ الشَّعْبَ الَّذِي شَرِيعَتِي فِي قَلْبِهِ. لاَ تَخَافُوا مِنْ تَعْيِيرِ النَّاسِ وَمِنْ شَتَائِمِهِمْ لاَ تَرْتَاعُوا (اش  51 :  7)
وَيَكُونُ كَمَا أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ لَعْنَةً بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ يَا بَيْتَ يَهُوذَا وَيَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ كَذَلِكَ أُخَلِّصُكُمْ فَتَكُونُونَ بَرَكَةً فَلاَ تَخَافُوا. لِتَتَشَدَّدْ أَيْدِيكُمْ (زك  8 :  13)

وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلَكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ (مت  10 :  28)

أليست هذه تعاليم الكتاب المقدس أم لا

يا لحزنى عليك يا كنيستى

يَا لَيْتَ رَأْسِي مَاءٌ وَعَيْنَيَّ يَنْبُوعُ دُمُوعٍ فَأَبْكِيَ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً قَتْلَى بِنْتِ شَعْبِي (ار  9 :  1)​*


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (10 يناير 2010)

romyo قال:


> كيرلس باع دم ولاده بلا ثمن
> 
> اصبحنا ارخص من الثمن اللى باع به يهوذا سيده​
> هنيئاً لكيرلس محبه المسئولين وعناق احبائه المسلمين
> ...


 


*ارجوك بلاش تجريح و كلام يسئ للانبا كيرلس الى عملوا الانبا كيرلس احنا منقدرشى نتكلم علية دى حكمة منه و محدش يقدر يعتب علية غصب عنه و رجاء محبة بلاش تجريح *​


----------



## abokaf2020 (10 يناير 2010)

romyo قال:


> كيرلس باع دم ولاده بلا ثمن
> اصبحنا ارخص من الثمن اللى باع به يهوذا سيده
> 
> هنيئاً لكيرلس محبه المسئولين وعناق احبائه المسلمين
> ولكم الله يا اقباط مصر​



برافو عليك استاذ روميو بس اسمه الانبا كيرلس وصدقني انت لو مكانه هتعمل اكتر من كده ومتقولش لا انا معملش ومعملش وفكر كويس وانا اسفه علي الرد


----------



## candy shop (10 يناير 2010)

بصراحه انا كان عندى يمتنع عن اشتراكه 

فى اىبرنامج افضل ما يغير كلامه 

قدام الناس 

حتى المذيعه قالتله ده مكنش كلامك فى الاول

على العموم الوضع مش طبيعى خالص 

العلم عند ربنا 
​


----------



## Mary Gergees (11 يناير 2010)

*فعلا ربنا يكون فى عون الانبا كيرلس
ويقويه على اللى هو بيتحمله​*


----------



## princess samir (11 يناير 2010)

ربنا يحافظ على الجميع و عليه و أعتقد إن أول خطوة فى حل المشكلة هو الاعتراف بالمشكلة و هو يعنى لما الأنبا قال كده يبقى خلاص اللى حصل مش هيتكرر تانى ده كده بيديهم فرصة أنهم يعملوا فينا اللى هم عايزينه و كده كأنه بيقولهم ماتخافوش انى مش هانقول إن أنتم اللى عملتوا كده
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يناير 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كان على الأسقف كيرلس أن يرجع للكتاب المقدس الذى يبشر به قبل أن يتفوه بأى كلمة تراجع نطق بها*
> 
> *ماذا يقول الرب لنا فى مثل هذا الأحوال*
> 
> ...


 

عندي تعليق صغير علي كلام حضرتك

وانا صغيرة اتعلمت حاجة علشان اسمع صوت ربنا واسيبه هو يتصرف بطريقته لازم انا مش اتدخل خالص واقف ساكته علشان اسيبه يتصرف بحرية لان ربنا لو لقاني هبدأ اتصرف بمعرفتي هيقولي اتصرفي انتي بقي مادام اعتمتدي علي نفسك وفهمك
عندي سؤال صغير لو الانبا كيرلس هيخاف علي نفسه او علي اي حاجه تانية كان كلامه هيبقي غلط من الاول لان التهديدات كانت عليه من قبل المجزرة ما تحصل اصلا من ايام فرشوط لكن هو اتكلم بالحق الاول وبعدين غير كلامه
كان المفروض انكم تقولوا ان ربنا هو اللي ارشده انه يعمل كده بعد طول صلاة منه لحكمة من ربنا محدش يقدر يعرفها غير لما تحصل
علي فكرة ربنا هو اللي اختار الانبا كيرلس علشان يكون اسقف علي نجع حمادي مش بشر اللي اختاره ومعتقدش ان ربنا هيسيئ في اختياره ابدا ده انسان هيراعي شعب الله​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يناير 2010)

dody2010 قال:


> ليه يا مرموره لازم يقولل الكلام الي يعذبنا ما يسكت احسن سمعت صلاته مت من العياط وقلبي اتقطع وقلت انت حاسس احسسانا ومشعرناايه الي سيدنا خايف عليه شعبه بيعملوا فيهم الي هما عايزين هو يستشهد ايه يعني هو مش افضل من الي استشهدوا هياخدواا مننا ايه اكتر من ال خدوه محلات اتحرقت بيوت اتحرقت موت موتونا خايف علي ايه يا سيدناخاااااااااااااااايف علي ايه رب المجد لما لطموه علي خده اعترض قال ليه احنا مش هنعترض يبقي نسكت ياسيدنا انت مبقتش اسقف الصعيد انت بقيت اسقف مصر كلها وبيوت مصر كلها مراره ولادنا الموجودين محسوش بالعيد علشان اخوتهم النهارده في الصعيد بكره بحري وقبلي وكل مصر وكنيسنا ملاينه منسبات بتجمع فيها لو كان عصر الاستشهاد لراجع اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالابيه


 

ياحبيبتي دي حكمة منه صدقيني بيقولهم انا هبعد خالص وهعمل اللي انتوا عايزينه بس في اللي مش هيسكت ولا انتوا هتقدروا تسكتوه وهو ربنا
ولو قريتي في الاخبار كتير هتعرفي العدرا بتعمل ايه كويس 
صدقيني اللي بتعمله العدرا احسن رد علي اللي عمله المسلمين في حقنا ومهما كان قال الانبا كيرلس في حقهم وقال اللي حصل بحق ربنا مش كان هيسيب نفس التأثير اللي سابته العدرا
علي فكرة الانبا كيرلس اللي كان مقصود من العملية دي انتي متخيلة استشهد كام واحد فيها ؟
الانبا كيرلس لو كان طلع وقال الجقيقة زي ما انتوا بتقوله اكيد كانوا هيحاولوا يقتلوه تاني وفي كل مرة هيستشهد مننا ناس كتير جدا
تفتكري دي هتكون حاجه حلوة وهتفرحكم ؟
صدقيني لو هو متأكد ان هو اللي هيستشهد بس مليون في المية كان مش هيخاف وهيطلع يقول الحقيقة
وبما انك سمعتي صلاته المفروض تكوني واثقة فيه اكتر من كده
صدقيني قلبه موجوع علي اللي بيحصل اكتر من اي حد تاني​


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

ارحمو الانبا بقا و خلاص مش فاهمين حاجة ما تدخلوش


----------



## النهيسى (11 يناير 2010)

*موضوع رائع شكرا جدا ليكم*


----------



## ميرنا (11 يناير 2010)

بلاش نبقى مكان ربنا وندين الانبا كيرلس ربنا وحده اللى يعلم كل كلمة او تهديد اتعرضله وعارفين انو مش خايف على نفسه 
*وبلاش تدينو خسارة انى الكلام دا يطلع من اقباط*​


----------



## BITAR (11 يناير 2010)

*الانبا كيرلس رد على قناة الحياه بالمس وواضح من كلامه*
*ان الان يوجد الاستقرار*
*ولكن قبل ذلك كان اضطهاد *
*ثم تحدث ان علاقته هو طيبه بينه وبين من يتعاملون معه من المسلمين*
*ولكن لم ولن يتنازل عن حق الاقباط فى الحياه امنين من الارهابيين*
*وتحدث نائب مجلس الشعب بأستخفاف*
*هل*
*قانون بناء العباده الموحد سينهى المشكله ؟*
*واضح*
*انه يوجد مستفيديين من هذا الارهاب الاسلامى فى الصعيد*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 يناير 2010)

فعلا حرام الضغط عليه فهو اب مسئول عن رعية وعايز يحميهم 
ويحمى ولاده من بطش الحكومة 
الله يحفظ ولاده


----------



## BITAR (11 يناير 2010)

*الفقرة الرئيسية: تداعيات جريمة "نجع حمادى"
الضيوف: النائب اللواء حازم حمادى عضو مجلس الشعب عضو مجلس الشعب
المحامى ممدوح رمزى والناشط القبطى

أكد الكاتب جمال حسين، مساعد رئيس تحرير الأخبار فى مداخلة هاتفية، على عودة الحياة إلى طبيعتها اليوم، فى ظل مخاوف قليلة وترقب لحالة الشارع غدًا، وأن وزارة الداخلية تأكدت أن الحادث لا علاقة له بالجماعات الإرهابية أو الدين، فيما أشار النائب اللواء حازم حمادى عضو مجلس الشعب عضو مجلس الشعب إلى أن الحادث لا صلة له بالدين، وأن القضية جنائية "بحت"، فيما اختلف معه المحامى ممدوح رمزى والناشط القبطى، ووصف الحادث بأنه قتل على "الهوية"، واختلف معه مذيع البرنامج، وأكد على أنه لا يوجد فى مصر نهائيًا قتل على الهوية، فيما حمل اللواء حمادى الإعلام مسئولية تهدئة الوضع، كما أكد رمزى على أن الملف القبطى، ملف خطير وسياسى، والحكومة فشلت فى التعامل معه، وطالب بتحويل الملف إلى الرئيس مبارك، وأن قانون دور العبادة الموحد مازال حبيس أدراج الحكومة والكنائس تبنى "من ورا ذقون الحكومة".

وأوضح رفعت السعيد رئيس حزب التجمع، فى مداخلة هاتفية، أن المناخ الحالى فى مصر، ردىء جدًا، وأكد على وجود احتقان، دعا إلى حله، بتساؤلات عديدة، لماذا لا يتم التعامل بقانون بناء دور العبادة الموحد؟، ولماذا لا يتم تولى الأقباط مناصب فى الدولة، ولا نجد عميد كلية مسيحيا؟، كما أكد على رفضه للتدخل الأجنبى الدولى فى حل القضية، وأن هذا سيزيد الأمر سوءًا، فيما طالب عبد الله كمال، رئيس تحرير جريدة روز اليوسف فى مداخلة هاتفية، بتهدئة الوضع، وأن مثل هذه الأسئلة، يشعل النار، وأشار إلى التطورات التى حدثت فى عهد الرئيس مبارك، وإتاحة الفرص للمسيحيين بإقامة شعائر أعيادهم إعلاميًا، وأن الرئيس لا يفرق فى خطابه أبدًا بين مسلم ومسيحى، بينما أكد الأنبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادى فى مداخلة هاتفية، بأن ما حدث مؤسف، ونادى بأن يتعاون الأهالى فيما بينهم لتهدئة الوضع، وأشار إلى أن الجميع فى ترقب لحال الشارع غدًا.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2010)

*للاسف اللى مرينا بيه من احداث خلانا زى الطير المذبوح وبقينا بنخبط فى بعض وفى رموزنا المسيحيه بشكل غريب جدااا ومثير للدهشه والحزن
  سمعنا انه تم القبض على مجموعه من ا لشباب فى نجع حمادى حوالى 22 شاب  مسيحى
تفتكروا كان ممكن الانبا  كيرلس يعمل ايه ؟؟
يطلع فى البرامج ويزود عدد المعتقلين اللى الله اعلم حالهم ازاى دلوقتى ولا يتصرف بحكمه لغاية ما نعرف نرجع اخواتنا
حتى لو الحكمه دى غاظتنا على الاقل احنا احرار بدون قيد ومش فى وسط الخطر زيهم
يا جماعه اتعلموا متحكموش بالظواهر احنا منعرفش ايه اللى بيحصل ورا الكواليس  
على فكره انا زيكوا اتضايقت من كلامه جدااا بس هصبر للاخر واشوف واتعلم 
ربنا يرحمنا بجد من الحال اللى وصلناله *


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (11 يناير 2010)

apsoti قال:


> بلاش نبقى مكان ربنا وندين الانبا كيرلس ربنا وحده اللى يعلم كل كلمة او تهديد اتعرضله وعارفين انو مش خايف على نفسه
> 
> 
> *وبلاش تدينو خسارة انى الكلام دا يطلع من اقباط*​


 


*كلامك صح فعلا الى الناس مش عارفه ان الانبا كيرلس مضغوط و الكلام الى بيقولة مش كلامة شخصيا و الى حاصل ان فى رهائن شباب مسيحى ممسكوك و فى اهلى عايزين اولادهم يخرجوا ويروحوا بيتهم اى حد مكان الانبا كيرلس كان هيتصرف بنفس الطريقة الانبا كيرلس سايب رب المجد هوة الى ياخد حق كنيسته بنفسه و ربنا يدخل و يرفع عنا*​


----------



## androw2000 (11 يناير 2010)

*يارب ارحمنا احنا معاك يارب مهما ما تعمل علشان ما حدش يقدر يعمل حاجة الا بسماح منك انت وبس يارب نجينا وصبرنا وكون معانا*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 يناير 2010)

انا حسيت من صوته وكلامه السريع .. انه مضغوط عليه .. ربنا يساعده 
لكن لما سمعته برده .. كنت بموت .. 

امتى يا رب هنشوف ايدك القوية .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
امتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## كوك (11 يناير 2010)

*ارحمنا يارب*​


----------



## romyo (12 يناير 2010)

اشكر مشرفى المنتدى لحذف مشاركتى السابقه
والاحتلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضيه
ولكن
ان كان لى ان اختار بين طاعة مسئول كنسى او كلام الكتاب المقدس فلن اتردد فى طاعة الكتاب المقدس
فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِبُولُسَ بِرُؤْيَا فِي اللَّيْلِ: «لاَ تَخَفْ بَلْ تَكَلَّمْ وَلاَ تَسْكُتْ 
 اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 18 العدد 9 
​


----------



## ميرنا (12 يناير 2010)

romyo قال:


> اشكر مشرفى المنتدى لحذف مشاركتى السابقه
> 
> والاحتلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضيه
> ولكن
> ...


 
طاب قولى انتا لو مكان الانبا كيرلس وولادك 28هيعتقلوهم لو مغيرتش كلامك وطبعا غير اللى راحو من ولادك هتعمل ايه


----------



## romyo (12 يناير 2010)

apsoti قال:


> طاب قولى انتا لو مكان الانبا كيرلس وولادك 28هيعتقلوهم لو مغيرتش كلامك وطبعا غير اللى راحو من ولادك هتعمل ايه



عزيزتى كده كده مقتولين ومضطهدين
يبقا نموت بشرف وكرامة افضل من الموت فى الخنوع والضعف
سكتنا 14 قرن من الزمان استفادنا ايه؟​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2010)

*يعم روميو محدش قال منتكلمش يعنى زى ما انت بتقول بقالنا 14 قرن ساكتين ولما نيجى نتكلم نقطع فى بعض
لا نتكلم بس نخاف على بعض مش نقطع فى بعض
*​


----------



## romyo (12 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *يعم روميو محدش قال منتكلمش يعنى زى ما انت بتقول بقالنا 14 قرن ساكتين ولما نيجى نتكلم نقطع فى بعض
> لا نتكلم بس نخاف على بعض مش نقطع فى بعض
> *​



عزيزى كيوبيد
أسأل ضميرك وأجيب بالحق "هل ما قاله الاسقف هو الحق؟
هل هل الاحوال مستقرة فى نجع حمادى؟
هل الامن قام بدوره كما ينبغى؟
هل حقاً  الاسلام دين السلام؟؟؟؟؟؟ كما قال الاسقف

ارجو الاجابه​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2010)

*لو اخوك كانو هيعتقلو هضطر تقول اكتر من كدا

سيبت الدنيا كلها يا روميو وجاى تمسك فى الانبا كيرلس عشان قال كدا

يعمنا احنا مخنا اكبر من كدا 

انا كنت زيك ونزلت موضوع فى الاؤل كنت معترض جدا على كلام الانبا كيرلس ولكن فكرت

لقيت انو اصلا كان ممنوع يطلع على الفضائيات وبقدرة قادر طلع على كل الفضئيات مره واحده

تفتكر ليه سمحوله يطلع على الفضائيات بعد ما كان ممنوع منها

يا روميا محدش موافق على كلام الانبا كيرلس ولا انا ولا انت ولا اى حد
وانا عن نفسى كنت افضل ان يلتزم الصمت
بس المشكله مش فى كلامه المشكله انو لو مكنش قال الكلام كانت هتحصل حوارات اكتر من كدا بكتيير

هو اتكلم تحت ضغط اتمنى تفهم كلامى كويس
*​


----------



## romyo (12 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *لو اخوك كانو هيعتقلو هضطر تقول اكتر من كدا
> 
> سيبت الدنيا كلها يا روميو وجاى تمسك فى الانبا كيرلس عشان قال كدا
> 
> ...



عزيزى كيوبيد
اتفهم الموقف جيداااااا واعرف الاسقف شخصياً
 واعرف الضغوط التى مارست عليه
ولكن حينما يعلن الاسقف كلام غير الحقيقه قول على الدنيا السلام
واذكرك بموقف قداسة البابا شنوده الحكيم " فى موقف ما"
لم يدل بأى تصريحات بل اكتفى الاعتكاف فى الدير
وقال كلمته الخالده
"فى ذهنى كلام كثير لأقوله وفى قلبى كلام اكثر لكنى افضل ان *اصمت *
فالله يسمع صوت صمتنا ويدرك معانيه ويدرك كل ما نعانيه"

وبعد هذا ليس لى تعليق

وأكرر
لكم الله يا أقباط مصر
​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2010)

*عندك حق*

*بس خد بالك المعادله كانت صعبه*

*صمت = اعتقال*
​


----------



## romyo (12 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *عندك حق*
> 
> *بس خد بالك المعادله كانت صعبه*
> 
> ...



صمت = اعتقال
كلمة الحق = موت بشرف
كلمة تدليس= حياة مهانه

ايهم افضل؟​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2010)

romyo قال:


> صمت = اعتقال
> كلمة الحق = موت بشرف
> كلمة تدليس= حياة مهانه
> 
> ايهم افضل؟​




*بص يا حبيبى هقولك حاجه

اى راعى مسئول عن راعيه لازم يخاف عليهم

لو كان 

صمت = اعتقال الانبا كيرلس الانبا كيرلس مكنش هيتاخر لكن

صمت = اعتقال ابناءه ودى هو مينفعش يعملها 

اذا لا يمكن ان يختار الانيا كيرلس سوى ان يتكلم 
*​


----------



## romyo (12 يناير 2010)

من هنا انحنى احتراماً للسيده المحترمة

*جورجيت قلينى*

التى قالت كلمة حق فوق رقاب كل المنافقين​


----------



## mansour (12 يناير 2010)

*حقنا هيروح زى ماراح قبل كده انت الى هتنصرنا يارب مش اى حد تانى
ارحمنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا يارب*​


----------



## Strident (12 يناير 2010)

أنا لا أعلم ظروف الأنبا كيرلس...و كيف ضغطوا عليه...

و مقدر جداً انهم أخدوا شباب مننا رهاين...و مش عارف موقفي هيكون إيه لو كنت أنا أو أخويا أو أختي أو أو اتاخدنا رهاين...

لكن لو فكرنا شوية...هنلاقي اننا لو عايزين الحرية فعلاً...فلازم هنعدي عنق الزجاجة في وقت من الأوقات...
و قبل الحرية لازم هييجي سنين هندفع فيها دم كتير...

لكن السؤال هل احنا مبسوطين كده؟!
لو لأ يبقى لازم بقى نرفض الصلح المخزي...و وقتها هيكون الضغط عليهم هما...لأن لو قبضوا على 20 واحد في كل حادثة منظرهم قدام العالم هيتفضح أكتر...

من 1400 سنة أجدادنا لم يقاوموا الاحتلال (الله أعلم بظروفهم و ممكن أكون مخطئ)...
لكن الحرية ثمنها غالي...و لن تعطى مجاناً بالذات من الإسلام...هناك اختياران...
إما أن نرضى بمواطنة الدرجة السابعة...أو نعلن رفضنا على الملء (لا أقول عنف...لكن لا نقبل جلسات الصلح المخزية...ولا ننافق الحكومة) مهما كان الثمن (الذي سيكون كبيراً...و أنا نفسي كثيراً ما أخاف أن أدفع جزء منه...للأسف)


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2010)

*



			يا عيني يا تاسوني مش بكيفو قال غصب عنو 
هو بكيفو يسكت و لا يتكلم ؟؟؟
اولادو رهائن عند الامن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عارفة ان فى رهائن عند امن الدولة بس

دى مش اول مر ة اللعبى دى تتعمل معروفة حجز رهائن مساومة بالصلح

ونختار الصلح عشان خاطر الرهائن

بس هو ده اللى مخليهم فاكرين ان احنا سهلين

مفروض كان يبقى تصرف حكيم عن كده*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2010)

*اوافقك الرأى يا روميو الصمت افضل

واحنا كده كده مضطهدين

عايزة افكركم بحاجة مهمة الحاجة الوحيدة اللى اخدنا فيها حقنا

هى لما اتكلمنا وقولنا وساعتها برده كان فى معتقلين من الرهاين

لكن قدرنا نطلعهم لاننا قولنا الحقيقة واتكلمنا

وهى قضية وفااااااااااااااااء قسطنطين وقدرنا نرجعها كمان*​


----------

